# HID vs Halogen "Silver Star Ultra" Headlights



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

I know this subject has been brought up before, but as far as I know, no one has posted any pictures of side by side comparisons with identical headlight systems. So, tonight, I took both my trucks out to the highway, and parked them side x side to do just that,... take pictures of an HID headlight conversion system, vs the "Silver Star Ultra" halogen headlights (supposedly the brightest halogen you can buy). Again, I currently have a 1990 Chevy 3500 dumpbed dually, and a 1992 Chevy 3500 SRW, and both trucks have the quad-headlight system,... I also have both trucks rigged up so on Hi beam, both Hi & Lo are on,... exactly the same. I have always been running the Silverstars in both trucks, until earlier this winter, when I converted the '92 to HID with 6000k color. (6000k is supposed to be the closest to true sunlight, which is about 5800k). As others have said before,... the difference is dramatic,... and I was worried that pictures wouldn't really show the true light as seen by your eye, but I have to say, that these pics are pretty darn close to how it actually is. I parked one truck in each lane of the highway, and set up a step ladder between them, so I could get up a little higher and show how much light was really on the pavement. (For all you kids out there, DO NOT try this at home,... )


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

ooooops,..hit the wrong button,...

OK, first picture is taken from the ladder between the trucks, with the HID headlights on the left, and the Silverstars on the right,... the HID just blows the halogens right off the road! With just the halogens on, the sign down the highway wouldn't even show up on the camera,...but the HID's make it look like it's an illuminated sign,.... the Silverstars never looked "yellow",... until they're sitting next to the HID's,.... the HID's lit up the ditch on the right side a lot better than the SS's did, even tho the SS's were closer,....


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow! That is a huge contrast. Thanks for the pic


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Then, this is what you'd see if you met both trucks coming at you with Hi beams left on. Again, the HID's just blow the halogens away,... definitely don't want to forget to dim your lights,....


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Man that is absolutely crazy!


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

This is what the comparison looks like on Lo beams,.... again,... not even close,... you almost can't tell that the halogens are even on,.....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

And finally, this is what both trucks look like if you met them on Lo beams,.... now for sure the HID's are whiter, but they really aren't "blindingly brighter" than the halogens. In the almost 3 months that I used the HID's now, I haven't had one person yet flash their HI beams at me,... and if I saw these 2 vehicles coming at me, I would know that they are both on Lo beam. So, I think the other truck is going to get a new "Light makeover" as well.... and I think I'm going to convert my Boss plow over to HID's myself,... for a ton less money than the dealer wants,... "see" ya down the road,... :salute::waving:


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow! The difference is night and day. How do you manage to drive both trucks at the same time?


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey Alaska Boss. What type of HIDs do you have in you truck? Are they the type where the bulb moves for the high beam or is it a true Bi xenon kit with two ballasts per light. I am looking at buying a set but cant decide what to buy.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Thats pretty awesome, another great post by the Boss. Thanks for taking the time to do that, obviously not much traffic there. 

What are the specifics on the HID lights you are using, brand etc...?


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

pwrstroke6john;710616 said:


> Hey Alaska Boss. What type of HIDs do you have in you truck? Are they the type where the bulb moves for the high beam or is it a true Bi xenon kit with two ballasts per light. I am looking at buying a set but cant decide what to buy.


Well, since these Chevy's have the quadheadlights, I got the 9005 (Hi) and 9006 (lo) beam kits,... and even tho I had to get 2 kits (each kit comes with 2 bulbs, 2 ballasts, etc), I now have 4 HID bulbs shining out! But if you have the type of bulb in your headlight where you have 2 filaments in one bulb, (such as 9003, 9004, 9007, etc), then you need to get the "bixenon" kits, like you mentioned, to retain both hi & lo beam. My car has the magnetic-switch type bixenon bulb that moves in & out for hi & lo. (9003 or H4). Hi beam isn't any brighter with those than lo beam, but lo beam is just partly covered, so the light doesn't shine up. But it's still better than any halogens. The only drawback to my setup here, is that when I turn off the hi beams, when meeting a car, then click them back on, it takes a few seconds for them to get back up to "full burn",... the bixenon kits won't do that, since you're not actually turning anything off or on.



Ford445;710624 said:


> Thats pretty awesome, another great post by the Boss. Thanks for taking the time to do that, obviously not much traffic there.
> 
> What are the specifics on the HID lights you are using, brand etc...?


Ha ha, yeah, not much traffic when it's this cold,... it can be 6-8 hours between cars, or more at times. But still,... parking 2 trucks side by side on a major highway (the only highway), plugging off both lanes, with a 6' step ladder sitting right on the dotted line, while some dude is running back & forth on the road taking pictures of his headlights when it's -46° below zero,... that might be enough for someone to make a call to the folks that drive the paddy wagon,... 

In any case, these lights are the 55w 6000k color HID's, made in Germany, (suppose to be better made w/closer tolerances than Japanese or USA made, or so I was told). Get the 55w, rather than the 35w (which what most of the cheapo kits on ebay are), since they put out 30-40% more light than the 35w, for not much more money. Also, I was told that the 5000k & the 6000k colors actually put out the most lumens of light, so if you want to get a pink/purple/blue/green tint to your lights, you will sacrifice some output for the color. 5000k has a slight yellow tint from sunlight, and 6000k has a slight blue tint from sunlight. The ones I got are "Digital HID", made in Germany, with very low ignition voltage (7.5v-32v range), instant hot re-strike protection (increase & protect bulb life in frequent on/off use), fully digital controlled, waterproof & vibrationproof, with reversible polarity protection,... works on positive or negative electrical systems. They also come with a life-time warranty,... and every kit that I have seen is just plug & play,... no wire cutting or splicing, etc. (plus they came in a nice metal case). Hope that helps :salute:


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW.... im super impressed. If you are a saleman for the HIDs ..... You just sold another set to me. Usually around here there aint much to look at when you are driving but when there is something to look at...... Id like to have a good look at it before i run it over...... lol


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

artic429;710676 said:


> WOW.... im super impressed. If you are a saleman for the HIDs ..... You just sold another set to me. Usually around here there aint much to look at when you are driving but when there is something to look at...... Id like to have a good look at it before i run it over...... lol


I thought about that as I was writing this up,... "I wonder if people are going to think that I'm trying to sell these things,...". Because, to set the record straight,.. I'm not. It doesn't make one hoot difference to me one way or another if anyone gets HID's for their trucks or not,.... this is just for information & entertainment.  But, I'm like you,... having lights like this could could actually save a life here,.. if it keeps you from slamming into a moose that you never saw until it was too late,... :salute:


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

I have the same kit on my truck.

how much did you pay for them?


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

I did the conversion to my Ford about a year ago and love it. I then did it to my friends Hummer and another friends Mazda3, which comes factory with projectors, and let me tell you when you fit a HID into a projector housing, it creates a perfect beam pattern. His look and preform 10x better then mine and they are the same kit. I wish there was a decent aftermarket projector setup for my truck so I can do that.

I get a few people flashing me every now and then. But part of that has to do with the fact that I have 1000lbs of salt in the truck right now Im guessing, I should turn them down.

All and all, for as much night driving as I do, I could never go back to a truck without them.

Alaska Boss, let us know how the boss conversion turns out, I'd like to do that myself when I have the chance.


----------



## plowdog (May 13, 2006)

AMAZING!!! I've "noticed" the brighter lights on the newer cars but never took the time to look into it for my '04 Sierra. We don't have any moose in my area but the deer are surely everywhere. Did you get them from a parts retailer or direct from a website?


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

There certainly is a huge difference from the drivers' perspective.

Just a personal standpoint, I hate driving towards cars and trucks with those style lights because they're so bright.

Thanks for the comparison, Alaska Boss.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Amazing

whats a set of the silver stars run


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Is there a website? how much do they cost?


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

I also would like to find out where I can get these and a cost.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

haha, if only you knew how bad my plow lights are in comparison. It basically looks like I have two dollar store flashlights pointed at the road, even with my hi-beams on. Actually, flashlights are probably better than my headlights. Thanks for the info, will look into that system.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

02DURAMAX;710691 said:


> I have the same kit on my truck.
> 
> how much did you pay for them?





Supper Grassy;710956 said:


> Amazing
> 
> whats a set of the silver stars run





sjosephlawncare;711140 said:


> Is there a website? how much do they cost?





fordboy;712333 said:


> I also would like to find out where I can get these and a cost.


Well, there's a ton of them to be found on ebay, starting at about $70 on up. I got these from a dealer here in Alaska that I found on Craigslist for about $150 a set. I did get a set of the cheap ones on ebay as well, (35w), and they were ok (Japanese made with a 1-year warranty), but these German made ones used in this thread (55w w/lifetime warranty) are brighter. I'm also happy with the 6000k color,.. not only is it about the whitest, but it makes other colors at night (red, yellow, green, blue road signs, etc) more deep & rich,.. at least as compared to halogens. Silver stars run about $40-$50 a pair,.. at least here in Alaska that is what they cost,... I think even Wal Mart carries them now,...


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

I highly recommend John Sharp from SharpHID http://sharphid.com/

He offers lifetime warranties and his service is top notch.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Alaska Boss;710549 said:


> And finally, this is what both trucks look like if you met them on Lo beams,.... now for sure the HID's are whiter, but they really aren't "blindingly brighter" than the halogens. In the almost 3 months that I used the HID's now, I haven't had one person yet flash their HI beams at me,... and if I saw these 2 vehicles coming at me, I would know that they are both on Lo beam. So, I think the other truck is going to get a new "Light makeover" as well.... and *I think I'm going to convert my Boss plow over to HID's myself,... for a ton less money than the dealer wants,... *"see" ya down the road,... :salute::waving:


Please be sure to keep us up to date if you do the Boss Conversion. I'ld love to do it too, if I had even an ounce of knowledge about vehicle stuff.

Another useful thread by Alaska Boss!! Thanks man for all the helpful and interesting posts/pictures. wesport


----------



## BigMike77 (Jan 25, 2007)

who was the manufacturer of these HID kits? I see that the brand is digital, but I cannot find info on who makes them.


Thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

BigMike77;712551 said:


> who was the manufacturer of these HID kits? I see that the brand is digital, but I cannot find info on who makes them.
> 
> Thanks


RetroSolutions


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

MSS Mow;712516 said:


> Please be sure to keep us up to date if you do the Boss Conversion. I'ld love to do it too, if I had even an ounce of knowledge about vehicle stuff.
> 
> Another useful thread by Alaska Boss!! Thanks man for all the helpful and interesting posts/pictures. wesport


I will, they're on the way, so once they get here, I'll take pics & post the conversion,... probably in the Boss section,.... :salute:



BigMike77;712551 said:


> who was the manufacturer of these HID kits? I see that the brand is digital, but I cannot find info on who makes them.
> 
> Thanks





B&B;712935 said:


> RetroSolutions


Ha ha,... I didn't even know what company handled them either, since I got them thru a dealer in Alaska,.... but those are the ones I have,... thanks Mike ! :salute:


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

One thing you gotta do is make sure you have your HID's angled right or else you will blind people. As you said you haven't had anyone flash you so it looks like you're in good shape.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I have been wanting to do this to my truck for awhile now.....after seeing this thread, i found the product i was looking for!! Just ordered them, i can't wait for them to come in!!!!


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Alaska Boss;710549 said:


> and I think I'm going to convert my Boss plow over to HID's myself,... for a ton less money than the dealer wants,... "see" ya down the road,... :salute::waving:


Good luck doing the conversion, there is no room in the headlight for the ballast. If you do find room send me the pic please.


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

i just put 6k hid's in my f150 with new headlight housings and man it sure makes the snow stand out alot better too!! oh yeah and i can see now... old worn out 98 f150 lights sux'd even with silver stars

with the 6k hid's the fog will light up more right in front of you

the color chart is 2300k is yellowish(best for fog) 3400k standard headlight, 4300k is your average silverstar, 5000k is white, 6000k white with blue tint, 7000k is blue, 8000k is almost purple (was told that at this point reflective signs aren't very reflective anymore) and 12000k is usless.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow I have been thinking of switching mine for a long time. I never really looked into the prices thinkin it was way more expensive than that and more difficult than plug and play. So today since I'm doing absolutely nothing but waiting for snow I'm gonna search and order a kit today I think.


----------



## Scott13136 (Dec 25, 2008)

and here i thought my siler stars were nice, got to get me some. thank you for the post


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Eyesell;715317 said:


> Good luck doing the conversion, there is no room in the headlight for the ballast. If you do find room send me the pic please.


Don't some of the kits have weatherproof ballast housings? You could do some simple fab work and make a nice like bracked on part of the headgear to mount them to and would be all set. Run the wires nice and neat along the bars of the headgear and that would be one slick setup!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Just to let you guys know, ive been emailing Todd from Retro Solutions and he has been GREAT answering my questions and taking care of my order. The night before my order i asked how the kit would work with my DRLs and he explained some options that i could take in great detail. After which i placed my order. Within an hour he emailed me again stating that he was out of low beam kit that i need for my truck and offered to change my order to a different color if i wanted to get them sooner.

Todd Strong
[email protected]

This company has been great to deal with and i figured i would share that with those of you who seem interested in ordering them!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Doing my search and check this place out....
http://www.wholesalexenonhid.com/z9007.asp


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Are you putting these things into your plow lights? Or your vehicle lights? Thanks!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

F250 Boss v;716573 said:


> Are you putting these things into your plow lights? Or your vehicle lights? Thanks!


The pictures are of his truck lights but he has a kit on the way to install into his boss headlights. Should be sweet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

sjosephlawncare;711140 said:


> Is there a website? how much do they cost?


I only want the website, who cares about the cost.

I NEED some.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

firelwn82;716543 said:


> Doing my search and check this place out....
> http://www.wholesalexenonhid.com/z9007.asp


and here http://sharphid.com/ and here RetroSolutions happy shopping


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry the link to retro solutions wont turn blue. Scroll down and you will see it.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

That wholesalexenonhid site has an H13 kit with waterproof ballasts for $89 bucks...for that price i almost want to try it on my plow too! I just think that the light would reflect terribly off of the snow during a storm....anyone else have any experience with HID's in snow?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow Maybe I should get those for all trucks I drive since I am sick of IDIOT drivers leave HI BEAM it blind you.

It seem many people are so idiot use hi beam in city when light get close then your eye can't see road well.:realmad:


Have you notice any different when use that HID did battery gauge went low when you turn on light? Or it just same to original Halogen?


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

Milwaukee;716729 said:


> Wow Maybe I should get those for all trucks I drive since I am sick of IDIOT drivers leave HI BEAM it blind you.
> 
> It seem many people are so idiot use hi beam in city when light get close then your eye can't see road well.:realmad:
> 
> Have you notice any different when use that HID did battery gauge went low when you turn on light? Or it just same to original Halogen?


The HIDS will actually use less power, then halogen lights.


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

with the hid's reflecting off of the snow, it depends on which color (temperature) bulb you get.. 6000k isn't too bad in the snow, but they do reflect the fog.
4300-5000k is your best bet


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for the detailed comparisons Alaska. I really like the HID's. I am using the Sliver Stars in my high beams on the truck and on the plow. My truck sits up high and with the low beams you can pretty much see a zit on the back of a bald head in the car in front of me. I am sure if i am using the HID's, ill be seeing the middle finger more often. LOL. I like the Sliver Stars in the plow. The areas that i plow are lit most of the time, they do help a little more then the regular bulbs.
Let us know about the Boss conversion.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

VBigFord20;710811 said:


> Alaska Boss, let us know how the boss conversion turns out, I'd like to do that myself when I have the chance.





MSS Mow;712516 said:


> Please be sure to keep us up to date if you do the Boss Conversion. I'ld love to do it too, if I had even an ounce of knowledge about vehicle stuff.
> 
> Another useful thread by Alaska Boss!! Thanks man for all the helpful and interesting posts/pictures.





F250 Boss v;716573 said:


> Are you putting these things into your plow lights? Or your vehicle lights? Thanks!





Quality SR;729250 said:


> Thanks for the detailed comparisons Alaska. I really like the HID's. Let us know about the Boss conversion.


It's done & posted in the Boss section. Results were everything I hoped it would be,.... :yow!::salute:



Eyesell;715317 said:


> Good luck doing the conversion, there is no room in the headlight for the ballast. If you do find room send me the pic please.


Not only IS there enough room,... you can even put 2 of them in there,... and not the "slim ballasts" either,... pictures in the Boss section,... :salute:


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Anyone want to post some more pics of their conversions after reading this thread.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

G.M.Landscaping;900457 said:


> Anyone want to post some more pics of their conversions after reading this thread.


Why......

Isn't there enough information for you there...?


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

What did you get them for? Found them for 168. and found the Apexcone/DDM Ultra Slim ones for 90.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Cool comparison! I had been contemplating HID's for my F150. I did not want to deal with the hassle of my truck height and blinding people so I went with PIAA's ultra white headlight bulbs. They're nice. Very white (I don't like that blue crap the higher Kelvin HID's have) and much brighter than stock lights. They are definitely not HID's though. However, we don't get severe weather like some of you guys so I don't need things like moose lights etc. that they got up in Alaska. I will be adding some PIAA off road fog lights to add some more lighting but that's all I really need.


----------

